# My first time at fattie ;)



## dohie (Jun 22, 2008)

Well this is my first time making a fattie this evening. After spending some time reading others post on the subject I decided what the hell now or never. I made two fatties exactly the same since I had a ton of pizza stuff. 

I didn't get a chance to take pics of the prep, but here is the final pics after pulling off the smoker at about 172 and resting about 10mins.

I am looking forward to making some other things that I have seen people try and also learning more about smoking. O y eah btw, used pecan wood. If anyone knows where to get some deals on wood in WA state, please let me know, man this stuff is hard to find in the Seattle area.


----------



## ronp (Jun 22, 2008)

Good job, they look great!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice,  I may try one later today how long did it take to cook?


----------



## dohie (Jun 22, 2008)

I want to say just under 3hrs, hard to say because I was drinking and playing darts and lost track of time. Although I picked up one of those wireless meat thermo's and just set it for 170 and would check the fire every now then until the wireless deal started beeping and pulled.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 22, 2008)

the fatties are endless... anything you can dream up to put in these things is usually good....

Looks good...


----------



## erain (Jun 22, 2008)

ahhh yes the pizza fatty, a great icon in fatty lore. one of my favs!!! i like can bacon w/pineapple. geat job!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Jun 22, 2008)

Job well done. Great looking grub.


----------



## seboke (Jun 22, 2008)

Fatties look great, not just for a first timer!!


----------



## cbucher (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks good. I did my first ones friday night and the guys at work loved it saturday morning.


----------



## rivet (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, nice looking fatty! I understand your happiness.... I made my first a coupla weekends ago and my kids can't get enough of them. Gobble them down like potato chips, but that's okay. They're early teenagers and thin as a rail, so let 'em eat what they want, I say! Two more fatties on the smoker today along with the 10 lb rump roast.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 22, 2008)

Rivet; Good job and Happy Smoke Rings from just up the road in Sedalia, MO.   I liked those fatties and admire the roll-up work.   Keep them coming and from a former high school teacher; just ask the teenagers "How should I be doing this better?"   Trick them in to making fatties and letting you supervise. ( I quickly learned while teaching to make some mistakes on the blackboard and while getting laughed at; getting students to show me how to do it right?)   Enjoy this from another Dad.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 22, 2008)

Well done for your first
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Pizza fatty sounds good for the next go round.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job.  Killer looking.  Bet the taste is even better.


----------



## smokenmyeyes (Jun 22, 2008)

great job looks really good


----------

